# Who's that bird



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It's Spike 

Why hello there 








Sexy wings :lol:








Spike's heart








I think it still looks fairly heart shaped 

I hope you liked the pictures of my pretty boy


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aw, Spike is so cute.  I love his face in the second picture.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww he is a very pretty pretty boy!!!


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Gorgeous hahaha


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wahoooooooooowhat a cutie..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  He sure loves the camera


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow!...thanks for sharing. He sure is a handsome boy. And he still has his brown heart on his back.


----------



## grumblebum (Sep 25, 2009)

hes a cutie, love his colouring


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

srtiels said:


> Wow!...thanks for sharing. He sure is a handsome boy. And he still has his brown heart on his back.


 I was just getting ready to say you can really see the light brown in the last pic 

and he makes the bestest heart wings


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  
The heart seems to be grey but has his brown feathers around it 
He sure does love to make heart wings, you should see him when he decideds to make some heart wings and then strut around :lol:


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Aww Spike is one gorgeous little man  Looks like he just LOVES the mirror and camera! haha.


----------

